# Justice Has Been Finally Done



## GothicTwilight (Oct 29, 2013)

PLEASE READ: :afr
Yesterday, it was parent conference at my school. When my mom was talking to my English teacher, she told her I've been having bad grades lately because of what I'm going through (bullying past and (SA) my teacher et really bad for me. It turns out she had been severely bullied before too. She said she would be glad to help me. She said that she can send a letter to the principle and see if I can talk to her about wanting to triumph over my anxiety and erase the past. I said yes. She was really happy about it. She said it would help me find my voice.
Today in the morning, during second period, I was called to go to the office. I went there and the principal said I could come in and close the door. I did. Then she told me about my English teacher telling her about my situation. I sat down and I told her everything. About the bullying, my paranoia about what people think and say about me. I told her I had social anxiety. 
I even revealed to her that I had cut myself before. I showed her the faded scars on my arms. I told her my mom had no idea about it (and it was the truth). Back in January, near the end, I cut myself. I lied to my mom that my dogs scratched me. I even told the same lie to my counselor when she found out about the cuts.

The principal said that when I keep everything bottled up inside me, that happens. She said that it's time I tell the truth to my mom. She was right. I can't always handle things by myself. I know my mom will get mad at me. I don't care if she grounds me for a month or whatever. I need to tell her, yet I'm scared at the same time. I regret saying yes to my teacher about talking to the principal. But at the same time, I must do this, because I need help. I want to get rid of all the anxiety, the negativity, the depression, and trauma. I'm tired of worrying too much about others. I'm done with that. I should agree with the principal. Also, she said that I'm gonna need to visit a therapist weekly. She'll have to know if I have insurance or not.
Then, the principal got the school performing arts coordinator to come in and help me. The coordinator said that she'll get me in this program they're starting st school. It's called the Girl's Empowerment Program. It's a program where girls who are dealing with situations like I am, come together and help stand up for themselves. She said it would be a really great opportunity for me. 
The principal then said that next week, she'll have her, my counselor and my mom talk. She said that my mom needs to know about the cut issue. My mom already knows about my social anxiety though.

I'm worrying alot right now. I don't know how will my mom react when the principal talks to hr. I'm sure she'll be really furious and deeply hurt. I don't blame her. Its been about I guess 5 weeks since the first incident.
I told the principal thank you so much. I smed and I meant it. She said in a "beautiful intelligent young lady" and that I had the power to be more confident in myself.

I cried while I walked back to class. Out of relief. I am glad that I SPOKE. I don't want to keep things quiet anymore. Of course, I don't know how to tell my mom about the cuts.

Thank you so much for reading this. I really am hoping this will help me. And I hope I made the right choice :') I've been through alot back then. I want to be happy and not live in pure anxiety or sadness anymore.
And I know you guys cab do the same to help yourself. We're not alone!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

You have some caring people working at your school.

It should be good to get everything out in the open with your mom. Her initial reaction may be one of 'hurt', but if she cares enough to attend parent-teacher conferences and bring up your anxiety and bullying problems with your teacher, then in the end, this will all be for the best.


----------



## GothicTwilight (Oct 29, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> You have some caring people working at your school.
> 
> It should be good to get everything out in the open with your mom. Her initial reaction may be one of 'hurt', but if she cares enough to attend parent-teacher conferences and bring up your anxiety and bullying problems with your teacher, then in the end, this will all be for the best.


Thank you


----------



## GothicTwilight (Oct 29, 2013)

*You Guys*

30 minutes ago I decided to tell her now. She got really mad. Right now she's calling someone. I don't know who.

I burst end into tears before telling her, because the guilt kept bothering my mind.

I'm just glad I finally told her the truth


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You have some really caring people in your life. That is great, I wish I had that support system when I was your age.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Use this to your advantage. Most of the time, people aren't this fortunate.


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

Your post moved me. I can't cry and ruin my (badly applied) makeup. 

I can relate to the feeling of finally breaking down the walls and admitting vulnerability to someone. Opening up is a big deal, especially like people with SA who struggle with facing the problem and seeking help.

This is the first step to a happier life.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well done for having the courage to tell those people.  I sounds like you have some good people working at your school who are willing to help. That's sadly not always the case.

Your mum's immediate reaction is kind of understandable - when young people reveal to their parents that they are having problems the first response can often be anger or denial, because it seems to them like a slap in the face, or that they have failed somehow. Be patient with her, hopefully when she has calmed down she will think a bit more clearly about everything and help you get the treatment you need.


----------



## Andiekv (Feb 25, 2014)

You did good, I admire your courage! Congratulations! You have a great support system,which is crucial in winning the battle against SA. I really hope you will go forward with the treatment and everything your principal offered. 
How did your mother react? I am sure she is extremly worried and probably did not react very rational at first, but she just wants what's best for you so do not worry, everything will be fine.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Well done for having the courage to tell those people.  I sounds like you have some good people working at your school who are willing to help. That's sadly not always the case.
> 
> Your mum's immediate reaction is kind of understandable - when young people reveal to their parents that they are having problems the fist response can often be anger or denial, *because it seems to them like a slap in the face, or that they have failed somehow.* Be patient with her, hopefully when she has calmed down she will think a bit more clearly about everything and help you get the treatment you need.


This

First reactions are not always reliable or a good indicator of how things will turn out. Be glad that you have such a strong support system and that you are getting help. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lynnette (Feb 27, 2014)

That was very brave of you and if I had done exactly that 40 years ago, I may have been a happier person throughout my life! You will grow stronger with every day and look back one day and feel proud that you did all you could to help yourself! you are FANTASTIC!
I have just joined the sight, I don't know whats wrong with me but I want to isolate myself as I can't handle people anymore.I am hoping to find out soon if EMDR can really help me.
Take care xxx


----------

